# Starting up the old girl for a run



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Was time to start the old girl up and give it a run around, So here are some pictures from that.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I love those older Bobcat skid steers.

You know its no fair that you get to play in the snow and I keep getting a dusting once a month  lol,thats it....I'm moving to southern Ontario


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Yea, I have been looking for 1 for a couple of years around here, I want to leave it at the cabin for a couple years (across the ice) then put it back in action plowing.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

doh;364581 said:


> Yea, I have been looking for 1 for a couple of years around here, I want to leave it at the cabin for a couple years (across the ice) then put it back in action plowing.


Old girls like that shouldn't be hard to find,


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Hey Bruce say i wa slooking to buy a older Bobcat like that one what would it cost me?Can you give me some info on it?Like year how many hours model stuff liek that.About all I know is how to drive it.


RCGM
Brad


----------

